# Hypoallergenic/natural eye primer that actually works, or alternate solution?



## kgirl91 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm looking for an eyeshadow primer that is hypoallergenic or "natural".  I have pretty sensitive eyes and my eyelid skin tends to get irritated by the ingredients in standard eye primer.  I would say that my eyes are average, not particularly oily, but shadow definitely fades away by the end of the day without primer.

Or, some reasonably effective alternate trick like applying foundation or concealer to the area?


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 26, 2013)

Madison Street Beauty has a natural eyeshadow primer. I use it as kind of an everyday primer, it doesn't have the staying power that UD primer potion has, but for me it usually lasts the day. (Though I have had some issues with fallout and creasing when I've tried using it as a base for heavier application of really glittery eye shadows) I have pretty sensitive eyes and I've never had any irritation from using it. It's ingredients are: Organic Olive Oil, Candelilla Wax, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Shea Butter, Organic Palm Oil, Meadowfoam Wax, Organic Jojoba Oil, Organic Rosehip Oil, Vitamin E, Mica, Titanium Dioxide I've never tried foundation or concealer for an eyeshadow base, but a very light dust of powder foundation seems to help, too. (I've read that it prevents shadow from sticking or getting bunched up on the lid)


----------



## kgirl91 (Jun 26, 2013)

That sounds like a possibility.  It surprises me that it is mostly oil though.  Seems like a funny thing to use to keep eyelid oil from eating up shadow.


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 26, 2013)

The texture isn't terribly oily, all things considered. It reminds me a bit of solid perfume in consistency. There might be all natural primers out there with a bit more oomph~ I'm still looking around to find some good options that don't have any iffy ingredients- but it works great as a basic 9-5 primer for me. (and I can save the Urban Decay for special occasions)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgirl91 (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't mind some of the more innocuous chemicals but none of the hypoallergenic/sensitive skin brands seem to make primers.  Is this the only naturalish one you've tried?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kgirl91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking for an eyeshadow primer that is hypoallergenic or "natural".  I have pretty sensitive eyes and my eyelid skin tends to get irritated by the ingredients in standard eye primer.  I would say that my eyes are average, not particularly oily, but shadow definitely fades away by the end of the day without primer.
> 
> Or, some reasonably effective alternate trick like applying foundation or concealer to the area?


 I use concealer as a base all the time! Any time I get one that isn't the perfect shade for actual concealing, I'll use it as base. And honestly it works perfectly for me and just as well as a primer, my shadows always last until I'm ready to take them off. I have several primers and 2 concealers that I use interchangeably under my shadows.

Another option is a cream eye shadow, if you happen to have one you like and that doesn't irritate your skin. I use the Color Tattoos but I'm sure others would work as well.


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 27, 2013)

> I don't mind some of the more innocuous chemicals but none of the hypoallergenic/sensitive skin brands seem to make primers. Â Is this the only naturalish one you've tried?Â


 I've tried Urban Decay and Lorac (those two both have harsher stuff) and Inglot, which is fantastic. They don't use parabens, and I think they follow the EU safety standards, but I haven't looked up the full ingredients list- that might be one to check out if you don't mind chemicals, so long as they aren't harsh. =)


----------



## kgirl91 (Jun 27, 2013)

@MareNectaris, Inglot works really well for you?  Most of the reviews I have found are kind of meh about it.  Inglot irritates me off the bat because they don't list the ingredients on their product page- I had to dig for them.  I can get past that if this is an amazing product though.


----------



## Thax (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a terrible outbreak on my eyelids years ago that my dermatologist explained was due to an allergy to parabens. So naturally I am careful to try to find eyeshadows that are paraben free. But finding an eyelid primer I could afford and which worked was pretty tough.

I finally hit upon my own solution. The chief ingredient in eyelid primers (the costlier ones, anyway) is a hydrocarbon called Isododecane. I was able to order 4 oz of this cheaply from an online company called Making Cosmetics. In researching Isododecane, I found that it has zero dangers associated with use on the skin.

Because I didn't want to take a chance all the same, I mixed this with 50 percent pure aloe vera gel. In other words, half Isododecane and half aloe gel. I shake it together and store it in a 1 oz dropper bottle. I use just a few drops each morning, and I have to tell you, I am beyond pleased!

Besides forming a base that allows shadow to just glide on, this substance even smooths out those super fine lines on the thin eyelids. I wear this all through the day and I have had no irritation, no redness or other problems. Even my lighter colored eyeshadow still looks vibrant and like new at the end of the day. So happy to share this with anyone who has allergies to eye products!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 13, 2015)

I unfortunately don't have any advice to add, but I'm following this thread because I'm interested in this. I use Urban Decan and it is slightly irritating to my eyes- but honestly moreso when I try to remove my makeup. It is SO hard to remove and I usually end up having to scrub. Don't like that at all! I want to be able to remove it. Plus, honestly, although eyelid primer keeps my shadows vibrant, on, and not creasing, they make it really hard to blend my matte shadows. I've taken to just leaving it off.


----------

